# Schwinge vom RM 7 ( auch defekt )



## monoroom (18. März 2007)

Hat noch jemand ne Schwinge oder einen Tipp wo ich eine bekommen kann gerne auch gerissen ( sollte nur nicht verzogen sein ).


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2007)

Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, ich würde einfach mal alle RM Dealer anfragen, evtl. kann dir da jemand weiterhelfen oder einen weiteren Tip geben, dann würde ich zusätzlich noch einen Thread im "Suche" Subforum hier im ibc starten, eBay abgrasen, Bikeaction freundlich ansprechen usw....

Gibt es also doch noch ein Rocky in HN.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monoroom (18. März 2007)

Ebay ist schon kurzgeschoren seit einiger Zeit..... :-(
Das mit dem suche Tread ist noch ne Idee mach ich nachher mal! 
RM Händler fällt aus denke nicht das die so lieb sind und mir eine kaputte geben oder mir eine neue zu einem *super* Preis verkaufen......


Will aus der was für mein RM7 basteln => will sie zersägen deshalb hab ich auch eher auf eine gerissene gehofft. 

Sicher eins hab ich ! <= meld dich halt mal wenns warm ist ! ;-)


----------



## MTsports (18. März 2007)

monoroom schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Schwinge oder einen Tipp wo ich eine bekommen kann gerne auch gerissen ( sollte nur nicht verzogen sein ).




melde Dich mal per PM !

Gruß Markus


----------



## monoroom (19. März 2007)

So kann man sich täuschen gibt doch KLASSE RM Händler ! DANKE MT SPORTS !!!!
 


So eine hab ich wenn noch jemand was hat eine zweite wäre nicht verkehrt !


----------

